# FA Staircase wit



## pickleman357 (Mar 24, 2010)

So, after watching this;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyQ_IKkAM9I
I figure, that FA's could use some as well.

I would love to have a pile of responces ready like:
"Hey, you pregnant?"
"No... but the night's still young"

So, here are some things that I would like to have ready.

1. "You like fat girls?"  with a seiously confused look.

2. What do you do if your g/f is Moo-ed at by a pack of half drunk college kids?


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 26, 2010)

I come from a family of wannabe comedians, so roasting on each other is the norm. Maybe its a ethnic thing, but Blacks, Asians, and Hispanics can go toe toe with comebacks.


lol..my ex-lover told me I was fat and needed to lose weight...so I broke up with him, and said.."I just lost 250 lbs right there"..heheheh.


----------



## StarWitness (Mar 29, 2010)

It can be tough to think of a good retort, especially because rude comments can be so shocking. Also, striking a balance between standing up for yourself and getting defensive isn't easy. It's why I got my concealed weapon permit. Not really.


----------



## supersizebbw (Mar 30, 2010)

pickleman357 said:


> So, after watching this;
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyQ_IKkAM9I



wow, thanks for posting this video, i just watched it and thought it was fantastic...that girl's got some great advice, it's a shame i always get tongue tied whenever i'm in such situations  I'll practice a few of her comeback retorts and hopefully be prepared next time some ignoramus has something to say about my weight.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 30, 2010)

pickleman357 said:


> So, after watching this;
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyQ_IKkAM9I
> I figure, that FA's could use some as well.
> 
> ...




2 depends on if your girl can handle the retort, and how she's going to take the whole situation. 

I can think of a bunch of clever and possibly confusing ones, but they all involve picking up on the moo and using cow - something most girls aren't going to appreciate.


----------



## pickleman357 (Mar 31, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> 2 depends on if your girl can handle the retort, and how she's going to take the whole situation.
> 
> I can think of a bunch of clever and possibly confusing ones, but they all involve picking up on the moo and using cow - something most girls aren't going to appreciate.


 
Using Cow? Wha? 

I would actually like to hear all of them. Because then any FA can sit down with their BBW and pick which one would be best for her. 
Definatly need good communication skills between the two, and I don't see this being a problem for the BBW because that would mean that their FA is willing to be their "knight in shining armour" 

.... so to speak


----------



## bbwsrule (Apr 7, 2010)

pickleman357 said:


> So, after watching this;
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyQ_IKkAM9I
> I figure, that FA's could use some as well.
> 
> ...



I'll second the motion, pickleman -- that was a great video, thanks for the link!


----------



## Lamia (Apr 8, 2010)

lol I had a little kid (age 7 or 8) poke me in the stomach one time and say "What's in there" I told him a bunch of cheeseburgers. I told my mom this and she quipped "You should have said, "the last little kid that asked me that". :bow:


----------



## Weeze (Apr 8, 2010)

For some odd reason or another, I get asked if I'm pregnant a lot (or i used to, when i worked at auntie anne's... maybe it was the way the apron hugged?) so i came up with my favorite comeback, and i've used it once or twice 
"Yeah, i'm due in a few months. I'm really excited. I've never had puppies before"

They shut up  I'm pretty sure i owe credit to MsZwebs for helping me come up with that one


----------

